# shrimp and snails?



## johnnymillenium (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi guys! I am looking to setup my betta's tank as a NPT but I was wondering how many shrimp and snails would be necessary for a 2.5 gal? Also, is one better than another? Do I need both or will one work? I'm just worried about having to take care of thinning out overpopulating snails often because it is such a small tank. Also my betta has gotten pretty big and I don't want to overcrowd him.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

I only have one snail in my 2.6 gallon. and it does a good job. =) 

look up Nerite snails. they do not reproduce in freshwater and they do a great job in cleaning up the algae. Though some bettas hate snails and will kill them. these snails stay small too. 

or you could go for a shrimp but you have to have a lot of cover for them. this is what I heard when I was looking up this question as well. ^^


----------



## G26okie (Jan 16, 2014)

I've got one snail and 5 ghost shrimp (2 big ones, and 3 little) in my fluval spec 3 with no problems.


----------



## faraiza9 (Apr 19, 2013)

my Bettas killed every single snail i had! =(


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

faraiza9 said:


> my Bettas killed every single snail i had! =(



awww T^T I have only one betta that's picking on the snail in his tank. I think he finely stopped though. I just hope the snail survive cause he did get nipped up quite a bit.


----------



## kman (Dec 10, 2013)

Bettas vary by individual personality as to whether they'll tolerate ANY other tank inhabitants. Some are fine with nearly anything (as long it doesn't look too much like a betta, or isn't big and threatening), and others won't tolerate ANYTHING in their tank!

Mine was fine with Neon tetras and ghost shrimp in his small tank, and no problem with snails. Others have plenty of horror stories to share. So you never know until you try.

Many people have good luck with Nerite snails. They're smaller than some other types, they do a good job on algae control, their tentacles are tiny so the escape notice (moreso than the large wiggly tentacles on mystery snails that often get nipped). Also, they sometimes lay eggs but they need brackish (salty) water to hatch so no need to worry about overpopulation from snail breeding in a freshwater tank with Nerite snails. You can handle two Nerites in a 2-3 gallon tanks no problem.


----------



## johnnymillenium (Feb 15, 2013)

wow, thank you all for your input and advice. I think i will go ahead with a nerite or two, probably one for now and see how Johnny reacts to the company. I don't think he will get too aggressive with a little snail like that but who knows, can't tell till I try. 

Just went to my LPS to see what they had as far as plants and snails, they had the nerite snails but plants were limited and the lady I asked didn't know what stem plants meant. I think I'm going to have to go the internet ordering way, does anyone have any favorite online plant suppliers?


----------



## G26okie (Jan 16, 2014)

Mine does not even give the shrimp/snail a second look. I used to have one that would attack the shrimp anytime they were within sight.


----------



## johnnymillenium (Feb 15, 2013)

Funny how bettas have such different personalities/temperaments, kinda like humans. I would have never guessed it when I first got a betta, I was one of many who didn't know a thing about them till I got one and found out the hard way that they are NOT as easy putting in a bowl of water and feeding everyday. I wish so many people hadn't given me that impression prior to getting one, not that I regret it. I love my fishy fish!  just wish I had known so I could have given him the best environment right from the begining.


----------



## BulletToothBoris (Jan 8, 2013)

Wait until there is some algea growth then get 1 nerite. As far as shrimp goes I would get 5 ghost shrimp but expect 1 or 2 to die.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

BulletToothBoris said:


> Wait until there is some algea growth then get 1 nerite. As far as shrimp goes I would get 5 ghost shrimp but expect 1 or 2 to die.



Agreed - too often people get algae eaters before there is the algae to sustain them. Too, learn how to culture algae so there will always be plenty. And yes, there will likely be ghost shrimp losses within the first few days so it's generally a good idea to get a few more than you want. And if they all make it, it's not going to make a difference as far as the health of your tank is concerned.


----------



## johnnymillenium (Feb 15, 2013)

I thought I needed the shrimp and snails right off the bat, like when I set up the tank. But that's not the case? I should wait till some algae shows up? I already have some algae ^.^' couldn't i just transfer some over into the new set up?


----------



## BulletToothBoris (Jan 8, 2013)

Is there enough algea to support the sail's diet? If yes then do it. I had a 10g covered in GSA and 2 nerites ate almost all of it in 1 month.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

johnnymillenium said:


> I thought I needed the shrimp and snails right off the bat, like when I set up the tank. But that's not the case? I should wait till some algae shows up? I already have some algae ^.^' couldn't i just transfer some over into the new set up?



You may not have algae growth. It's not a forgone conclusion so I think it's best to wait and see before getting fish to eat algae.


----------



## johnnymillenium (Feb 15, 2013)

okay, yea I've gotten rid of a lot of algae so there may not be enough. I think that being the case I'll wait as you've suggested and probably just get one snail when I do see algae growth again. thank you guys! I've been researching NPTs for months and I'm still learning new things everyday. lol


----------



## johnnymillenium (Feb 15, 2013)

I thought algae was a bad thing, I've been trying to get rid of my green dust algae for weeks lol. Do you think it well help algae growth by bringing that algae into the new tank or will that have nothing to do with having algae growth in the NPT?


----------

